# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Япония построит орбитальную электростанцию

## ALEX(XX)

08 февраля 2008 года, 16:30 
Текст: Георгий Мешков

Японское агентство исследований космоса (JAXA) планирует к 2030 году развернуть на геостационарной орбите (на высоте 36000 километров над поверхностью Земли) систему сбора солнечной энергии Space Solar Power System (SSPS). Спутники, входящие в состав SSPS, будут оснащены солнечными батареями для накопления энергии и ее передачи на "приемники", расположенные на Земле, посредством микроволн или лазерной технологии. 
В середине февраля начнется тестирование системы микроволновой передачи энергии. На территории Taiki Multi-Purpose Aerospace Park в Хоккайдо будет установлена передающая антенна диаметром 2,4 метра, которая пошлет микроволновый пучок лучей принимающей антенне, установленной на расстоянии 50 метров. Затем волны будут преобразованы в электроэнергию для питания небольшого домашнего обогревателя. Ученые надеются, что в ходе эксперимента будут получены важные данные, которые позволяет создать передающую систему большего размера и мощности, сообщает Pink Tentacle со ссылкой на издание Hokkaido Shimbun. 
Как ожидается, орбитальная станция будут осуществлять передачу на частотах, работоспособность которых не зависит от погодных условий, - 2,45 и 5,8 ГГц. В конечном итоге, JAXA планирует построить наземную электростанцию мощностью около одного гигаватта (достаточно для питания 500000 домов).

compulenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [500mhz]

а если эта антена промажет?

пс
такой прожект в 1986 году в ЮномТехнике обсуждался ))))

----------


## AndreyKa

Странно, вроде, "агентство исследований космоса" называется, а действует как бюро проектирования черных дыр в бюджете...

----------


## santy

> а если эта антена промажет?


будет как в Гиперболоиде Инженера Гарина.

----------


## Kuzz

> а если эта антена промажет?


Получится большая микроволновка (печь) - диапазон как раз "нужный"))
А еще это - орбитальное высокоточное оружие...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а если эта антена промажет?
> 
> пс
> такой прожект в 1986 году в ЮномТехнике обсуждался ))))


Кстати да ,и не только в ЮТ. А насчёт если промажет, то пипец рулю, снимай колёса.

----------


## pig

У Азимова был рассказ как раз про такую станцию. И про робота, который поклонялся передатчику энергии.

----------

